# Engine Exhaust/Carbon Monoxide/Chipmunks



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Why the need to murder the cute little fuzzy if you don't even know what it is . If the only problem is that there is a couple of holes on your grass, why not just learn how to cope? You may even learn to enjoy its presense


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Like Creeper said.....

buuuuutttttt, if you just can't stand the little bastards, Carbon Dioxide is just as lethal as Carbon Monoxide as it displaces the Oxygen in low lying areas.


----------



## AdamsHouseCat (Feb 2, 2009)

Why the need to murder the cute little fuzzy if you don't even know what it is...

[Life is sometimes not so simple. I have an INFESTATION of chipmunks that is destroying my property.]

If the only problem is that there is a couple of holes on your grass, why not just learn how to cope?...

[see above- I have "coped" for years and they are now overunning my property. My yard is FULL of holes and this is now damaging a retaining wall. I have tried live trapping for months and have only caught one chipmunk - but multiple birds) 


You may even learn to enjoy its presense....


(...Kumbaya!..... I am correctly visiting a PEST CONTROL forum, How about you? Under the circumstances I cannot enjoy their presence. If the situation should change, I will plan to visit you on the "Chipmunks as Pets" forum.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

You could just put your reply near their burrows and kill them 

We're all friends here no need to get testy....


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

CplDevilDog said:


> You could just put your reply near their burrows and kill them
> 
> We're all friends here no need to get testy....


There is not alot I can add to Dog's reply, except in your op you referred to chipmunk, (singular and not plural). You certainly never alluded to the fact that your yard and life was being destroyed by them.

Excuse me now I have to go put on my daisychain headpiece and dance barefoot in the meadow


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Suck them out with a high CFM ShopVac. Here's how to figure out what tunnel windspeed you need to pull these little muthas out.
http://k7nv.com/notebook/topics/windload.html
This method may collapse all tunnels.

Do not overheat the vac or get yourself on the evening news.

If they manage to hold on they will have to learn to breathe in a partial vacuum.

Maybe with several 'applications' they will go elsewhere; I sure would.


Or you could pump talcum powder into the holes and asphyxiate them. People have died in wars from the dust raised in houses or tunnels by bombs dropping nearby. No structural damage.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe time to inherit a small terrier that was bred for hunting/chasing/eating just those kinds of small mammals. A dog is so effective, although, may not get 100.000% of them. Yes, youll probably be stuck with the dog- as they may come back if the presence of the dog is gone.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Cat converters do not convert CO to CO2. They burn of excess hydrocarbons and convert harmull Nitrates of Oxide to harmless elements. Your car still put out CO just it always has. As for eliminating chipmonks...A 5 gallon bucket 1/2 full of water with sunflower seeds floating on top is a great way to eliminate them. I had a problem a while back with damage being dome to my home rom them and traps did not work.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

danpik said:


> Cat converters do not convert CO to CO2. They burn of excess hydrocarbons and convert harmull Nitrates of Oxide to harmless elements. Your car still put out CO just it always has. As for eliminating chipmonks...A 5 gallon bucket 1/2 full of water with sunflower seeds floating on top is a great way to eliminate them. I had a problem a while back with damage being dome to my home rom them and traps did not work.


hmmm, whats the deal with sunflower seeds?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

rodents love them and since they can't swim......

just make sure you check the bucket daily


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Time for me to watch Caddyshack again


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

danpik's method works very well, but they will return when you stop. You need to eliminate their food source for a long term solution.


----------

